# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về giọt nước rơi

## anhtran

*Stock Photo - Water*
7 jpg | Up to 2454*3156 pix | 300 dpi | 71 Mb rar​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=4221

----------

